# Recruitment agencies that help South Africans



## VIJ3103

Hi

Can someone please assist me with a list of recruitment agencies /companies that help South Africas with employment in Dubai.

Your assistance is greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Ogri750

Try here

Jobs in Dubai - SA Skills - top SA candidates for Dubai


----------

